# A Chuckle for U...I hope:)



## TexasTamale (Jan 3, 2006)

Live & Learn Lessons 
A preacher goes to a nursing home to meet an elderly parishioner. As he 
[SIZE=-1]is sitting there he notices this bowl of peanuts beside her bed and takes[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]one. As they talk, he can't help himself and eats one after another.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]By the time they are through talking, the bowl is empty. He says,[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]"Ma'am, I'm sorry, but I seem to have eaten all of your peanuts."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]"That's okay," she says. "They would have just sat there. Without my[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]teeth, all I can do is suck the chocolate off and put them back."[/SIZE] 


A waitress is explaining to a guest in the restaurant that the specialty 
[SIZE=-1]of the day is calf tongue in beautiful port wine sauce. The guest shakes[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]his head and says, "I don't want anything that comes from an animal's[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]mouth, just give me some eggs."[/SIZE]


----------



## Dove (Jan 4, 2006)

Make mine scrambled with cheese please..
Marge


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2006)

She would have gotten every peanut back


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 4, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> She would have gotten every peanut back


 I think you might be right!

Thanks Texas, I really, really needed a chuckle right now


----------

